# Ringworm and pregnant??



## HaRLeQuiN

So yesterday I had my 20 week scan and found out I was having a BOY (yay!) but all my excitement was drowned out by the fact that the doctor says that this rash I aquired is ringworm. I guess this little boy I hugged a couple times could have possibly transferred it to me and because I'm pregnant and have a lower immune system right now, the damn ring spots are traveling across my body like wild fire. I know its similar to what athletes foot is and its highly contagious, but does anyone think that this can harm the baby? And does cleaning my whole apartment from top to bottom sound like a good idea? I'm so afriad its going to clear up and then come right back. And I have to work so I'm thinking I should tell my employer but what if they say I still have to work? I dunno....I'm so itchy and irritated everyone!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

It's a fungal infection, and I don't think it has any greater risk in pregnancy. I think it's just the treatments that could be dangerous... but hasn't your Dr explained what can be done?
Cleaning your apartment might be a bit drastic, but I reckon that using a new towel every time you dry that area is a good idea. 
But I guess like everything, the only thing to do is check it out with a health professional. 
I wouldn't worry too much though - it's quite a common infection, and I imagine it's easily treated both in and out of pregnancy.


----------



## HaRLeQuiN

Yeah the doctor gave me an antibiotic cream which I haven't filled yet, but I'm kinda nervous about antibiotics. I just dont feel comfortable using them. But I guess I might have to....


----------



## pink_cabbage

I was on a 2 week course of antibiotics, and everything's been fine - blood and urine samples are all cool since then. And the Dr wouldn't prescribe them if they were dangerous. Plus it's only a cream so it won't be entering your bloodstream like a tablet would :)


----------



## -Bumble-

.


----------



## princessttc

I had this once before I was pregnant... damm it was hard to get rid off?!! Well for me anyway, I applied sooo much cream and then it seemed to go- just for 4 new ones to appear!!! I really dont think it would affect your baby and i also hope it goes away a lot quicker for you than it did for me!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dizzy duck

I would use the cream, the doctor would not prescribe it if it was harmful and you really need to get it cleared up, hope it gets sorted out soon, take care :hugs: XX


----------

